# Lots of unknown deer at my place



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I just know I'm gonna regret selling my place, I'm in an urban zone and own 3 acres 2 are woods. Well I've been up a tree or 2 and I've always seen signs, no deer taken from my place. I've just went off a little onto hiway right of ways and landlocked properity I know the owner I've taken 4 deer from the area. As I was cutting up one of my trees that fell into the neighbors yard she and I were talking. Last winter I'd seen a lot of deer tracks in the snow, she said the one day she counted 14 deer within 50 ft of her bedroom window. Their property is all open and I have the woods and across the RxR are more but a 150yds away. I've just bought 3 other acres but out of urban areas, but still have some woods. Also seen nice size buck tracks in the front yard and on the road.


----------



## Oldfox1939 (Apr 14, 2004)

Huh? Man you lost me on this one.....what you talkin' about?


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

must be the beer??


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

What Price Are You Asking For It?


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Let me clear this up for you confussed people; my 3 acres no deer taken,
1/2 mile away 4 deer taken, I've seen many tracks but the neighbor has seen many live bodies. The price will be around $135k. 100 yr old 2 story 5 br approx 2500sq ft, 3 stall barn & 2 car garage 2nd floor on both.


----------



## exexec (Apr 12, 2004)

Is there a difference between unknown deer and known deer?? Just curious.


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea The Unknown Deer Is The Ones You Dont See..the Known Ones Are The Ones You See On Top Of Cars And Trucks During Gun Season...one Doe Said To The Other Doe..i;d Do Anything For A Buck..


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

rac123 said:


> must be the beer??



Mmmmmmmmmmmm I could go for some trying to follow this post


----------

